# Cool idea for strawberries



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

I think this would be a cool idea. The grass always take mine over.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Pretty! Looks like a fair bit of dinero is invested in that set-up, however. Where are they doing that?


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

That is a really neat idea. I'd like to have some of those strawberries right now!


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

I'm not sure Raeven. I got it off of FB. I went back to look the only other place I saw it was pinterest.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2013)

If I were a bird, that would be my favorite place....


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

...

Are those draped over a pergola?

...


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

That looks like it could work really well.Where are the pots of soil the plants need to grow in, I wonder? Durn chickens always get mine!!


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

Looks like it maybe in a greenhouse to me.


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

Not sure what I'm looking at. Are the strawberries planted in a gutter system? or some other trough-like container. My first thought after 'Oh , how pretty', was you'd really have to be careful with the watering. But if you ran soakers or emitters along the planter, you'd be set.

Thganks for posting.

Jackie


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

That would be the only way I would grow strawberries again. Our wet ground only allows me to grow slug food and mildew .


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

Yes it is recycled gutter.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

That is one cool idea... I wonder how much other stuff you could grow like that.. Sure would beat bending over all the time to work with the plants or weed.. Maybe makes some deeper troughs for things that would need more dirt... but then again, I've had trees growing in my gutters too... DOH...


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

i like it.


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

Probably hydroponics.

http://www.theinnovationdiaries.com/1037/hydroponic-strawberries/

http://thehydroponicshop.com/hydroponic-gardening/how-to-grow-and-nurture-hydroponic-strawberries


----------



## Judy in IN (Nov 28, 2003)

Might be aquaponics. I'm going to try this this summer. You have to let the bees have access so they can pollinate the blooms. I thought about putting one hive in the greenhouse, but that might not be too pleasant in winter.


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

Judy in IN said:


> Might be aquaponics. I'm going to try this this summer. You have to let the bees have access so they can pollinate the blooms. I thought about putting one hive in the greenhouse, but that might not be too pleasant in winter.


 When we gardened indoors, we hand pollinated with sable hair make up brushes. My little girls were so cute buzzing as they flitted their brushes flower to flower, plant to plant. :happy2:


----------



## Warwalk (May 25, 2011)

That's so cool! I love the idea of aqua / hydroponics and the idea of the massive yields they can achieve. Still, I know so little about how it actually works. I've seen "beds" made simply out of rock, and I guess a few times a day water from a fish pond is pumped through to provide nutrients. Still, I'd think that'd have to be an awful lot of fish to provide all the nutrients necessary, but it always seems to work. Very cool.


----------



## Judy in IN (Nov 28, 2003)

Warwalk,

I'm doing the research now. It looks like 1 pound of fish per gallon of water. So my 300 gallon stock tank should run 1/2 to 1 foot of growing space, Once the system matures, I could be able to have say, 10'x30' of growing beds filled with gravel and plants. 

I can use more of my outdoor garden to grow potatoes, beets, and corn. It will basically help replace one garden plot. I plan on trying lettuce, tomatoes, and strawberries at the beginning.


----------



## warnimct (Jul 27, 2012)

I saw this the other day and did some research on it as well. This picture is the strawberries being grown in a greenhouse and they were doing tests to see which type of growing medium/ way of growing (hydroponics, different soil types, etc.) to see which way would work best. The idea was that you could grow strawberries year-round plus you wouldn't have to bend over to harvest them. Pretty cool if you have the room. You could also grow things under them that don't require direct sunlight to maximize space


----------

